# Warpig Kennels Scrappy



## WarPig2 (Jan 28, 2009)

Heres my favorite picture I have of Scrappy. He is my first Pit of a few with many more to come. He is dual registered with the ADBA and the UKC. He is Purple Ribbon Bred. Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

He is one fine looking speciman for sure!!


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

he sure is good lookin!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Great looking boy!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Looking Boy !


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Just to let you know PR bred means this and this only...

In the early part of the 1930s, U.K.C. registered and trademarked with the United States Department of Commerce the Purple Ribbon Pedigree. This pedigree is only offered by the United Kennel Club, Inc., and is the mark of the United Kennel Club purebred dog. The Purple Ribbon designation is awarded to eligible dogs at birth by the United Kennel Club and is signified in all U.K.C. records by the letters 'PR' appearing before the dog's name.

Purple Ribbon-bred dogs have six generations of known ancestors and all 14 ancestors within the last three generations must be registered with U.K.C. (indicated by all 14 ancestors having registration numbers). The absence of a U.K.C. registration number shows that there are some single-registered dogs in the pedigree and no 'PR' pedigree will be issued.

Breeders who wish to produce Purple Ribbon-bred puppies must either: breed Purple Ribbon-registered males to Purple Ribbon-registered females, thereby assuring that the offspring will carry this prestigious designation; or carefully research the pedigrees of potential sires and dams that are not Purple Ribbon bred. If an unregistered ancestor is in the third generation of a sire or dam's pedigree, it is possible for that sire or dam to produce a first generation Purple Ribbon-bred litter. If one or more single-registered dogs appear in the first or second generation of the sire or dam's pedigree, the offspring will not be Purple Ribbon bred.

The registration certificates and pedigrees of Purple Ribbon-bred dogs bear the official 'PR'. The ancestors of Purple Ribbon-bred dogs can be traced for six generations and possibly more-perhaps to the foundation stock of the breed.

*There is nothing wrong with your dog just love it and take care of it *


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

not where he comes from marty...its more! man what a rain cloud on his parade. i think im gonna go cry about it now. sheez! 
jokes aside i do think PR (not in all cases but most of the time) carries with it a sense of prestige. people like stamping there dogs with it when they feel they have a dog worthy of it. 

i think your dog is awesome. big ol square head on him gots some good digitalus muscles going on there nice thick neck. delicious keep up the good work ....What was war pig taken? whats this world coming too.


----------



## WarPig2 (Jan 28, 2009)

Not to be trying to pick a fight or anything but what standard out there is as widely recognized as a Purple Ribbon bred dog? Whether it be in any breed, those loyal to that breed strive to preserve and protect it. Whether or not anybody else on this forum feels that way is totally up to them. I for one see those 2 extra letters on a set of papers and get a sense of distiguished pride knowing that dog came from a pure breed, not from a cross bred half breed someone was not satisfied with. As I said, not trying to pick a fight, just wanted to explain my reasoning on this. Nice lookin dog you got there.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Marty said:


> Just to let you know PR bred means this and this only...
> 
> In the early part of the 1930s, U.K.C. registered and trademarked with the United States Department of Commerce the Purple Ribbon Pedigree. This pedigree is only offered by the United Kennel Club, Inc., and is the mark of the United Kennel Club purebred dog. The Purple Ribbon designation is awarded to eligible dogs at birth by the United Kennel Club and is signified in all U.K.C. records by the letters 'PR' appearing before the dog's name.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Can you please tell me where in my post did I put anyones dog down ?

I posted info and info only


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

WarPig2 said:


> Not to be trying to pick a fight or anything but what standard out there is as widely recognized as a Purple Ribbon bred dog? Whether it be in any breed, those loyal to that breed strive to preserve and protect it. Whether or not anybody else on this forum feels that way is totally up to them. I for one see those 2 extra letters on a set of papers and get a sense of distiguished pride knowing that dog came from a pure breed, not from a cross bred half breed someone was not satisfied with. As I said, not trying to pick a fight, just wanted to explain my reasoning on this. Nice lookin dog you got there.


Hey war pig there are several dogs registered as PR with the ukc that are not purebred. Papers have been hung for a very long time. Not saying your dog is not pure bred. Just simply stating that just because your dogs are bred PR and registered as such does not mean anything as far as purity goes. One of my dogs is PR with ukc it just means she has at least six generations of known ancestors. To determine a dogs purity you would go by bloodline not by who the dog is registered with or how many generations the dog stems from. I think marty was just trying to point that out in his post as far as claryifying what PR actually means. Good luck with your boy he is a looker for sure


----------



## WarPig2 (Jan 28, 2009)

Marty said:


> Can you please tell me where in my post did I put anyones dog down ?
> 
> I posted info and info only


Never said you did. What baffles me is how you found it relevant to post this well known info in my picture posting replies. Just curious as to why this was posted here. Not trying to stir things anymore, just sayin I find that important when searching for dogs or owning them. I apologize if I falsely accused you or anyone else. All I wanna do is post pics and talk pits. Game on fellows:cheers:


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Its mind bottling ... Like your mind is in a bottle.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok I am going to say this one thing and we can just move on .. In Maty's defense I know him and he does not put people's dogs down ... He does not judge people's dogs he hardly posts in picture threads at all I was shocked when he commented on my dogs pic thread LOL ... All Marty was trying to do was explain what PR meant. You have many people out there breeding who think because there dog is PR that actually means something special and it doesn't. Maybe it's important to you but people like Marty don't look at that when determing a well bred or purebred dog. PR is a title given to registered UKC dogs who have at least 6 generations of known ancestors that's all it means. If its important to you to know your dog is PR bred than that's all that matters. Lets not get carried away upset or defensive if you do some more reading here you will see more about this topic. Post your pics and let's talk dogs. There is alot of good info on here and knowledeable people you will def learn alot.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

God he has a great head shape. Nice and clean cut, I love it.  You can get American Bullies "PR" bred as American Pitbull Terriers lol... I for one love the Purple ribbon because your papers get a pretty purple stamp lol.. I am a girl so that appeals to me, I love pretty papers. There is nothing wrong with loving and feeling proud of "PR" Marty just wanted to let you know what "PR" actually means because a lot of people have no idea what being purple ribbon bred means.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Marty for making it clear for me. I see it on peds all the time right before I shred them. too bad all that champion bloodline stuff dont mean squat once they're turned into the shelter. sad with the economy, folks are giving up some awesome dogs lately. And WP, that is one gorgeous dog!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

:goodpost: :goodpost: :goodpost:


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Look man I've been with this breed for over 25 yrs, seen them come and seen the go and run two educational site's about them, I don't put down other peoples dogs for no reason and I have not put your dog down, I posted info on PR dogs and tried to explain about them is all


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

whats donna summers name in the phone book....slow it down...lol...thats right simma down now. it makes me feel warm and fuzzy knowing grizz is PR especially when a breeder is proud of the fact that they have PR dogs. PR means about as much as a pedigree...which means nothig to redog and means less to people with closed yards.
It is clear that thes letters meant something to this man and the community he lives in and raises his dog in. clearly more than jsut 6 generations of pure breeding. Sounds like someone saying red, white, and blue are more than jsut colors to me. there more than jsut colors to alot of people i think everyone has said there peace and we have all learned alot from marty about papers and from war pig about ...other stuff. good talk, ill see you guys on the field..er...court...uh...forum!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Dan ! Im learning the best I can. Lately Ive been spending weekends at dogshows instead of the shelter. I lust for knowledge and I was serious when I posted up. All our orphans get spyed/nuetered and the papers and any other info goes in the trash. thats the rules. I know how important these things are to the owners, otherwise he would have said it was no big deal , right?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

redog said:


> sad with the economy, folks are giving up some awesome dogs lately.


Very sad what happens when people are down on there luck, well economy. We just had a huge horse euthanasia clinic that would do it for free just because so many people can't afford to proper care for there animals right now. There was a lady on craigslist with 2 beautiful AmStaffs w/papers for $100 just couldn't care for them.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

i know you were redog i admire you for it. i was serious too....deadly serious. no jk.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

To the OP that is one GOOD looking dog. I would darn proud of him too. I look forward to seeing more of him. 

Thanks Marty for the info. I thought I remebered Andy telling us once about PR but I had the number of generations wrong. Thanks I hate to feel stupid when I talk to people about this stuff.

Dave I envy you. I wish I could take in some shows. Too darn far away. teh closest ones are in teh cities and we are talking atleast 4 1/2 hr drive just to get there .


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm really sorry about my post,never meant to hurt anyones feeling but unless you live and breath these dogs you want know what I'm talking about, here I am in the hospital with a heart attack and what is on my mind? The dogs thats all!










These dogs are my life nothing more!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

HAHA that is an awsome pic Marty....but I think you might have a GP addiction...really lol, and I can't believe they let you have a laptop in there.

WP he is a very good looking dog, Did you do anything with him? Weight pull, conformation, catch dog? Just curious.

Also we are not trying to bash anyones dog or put anyone down, its a well known fact that a lot of newbie pit owners pride their dogs on being Purple Ribbon and some think it is a title or some sort of award the dogs recieved, when it really means nothing. We are just making sure that the people that come to this board recieve the correct information about their dogs. I think UKC just uses it as a marketing tool, because honestly any registry could call their dogs something special after so many years of registration I just think they don't feel the need for foofy titles ( Again not bashing I have a PR dog too)


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Our dogs are dual registered with the UKC and the ADBA. Most are* "Purple Ribbon" bred.*

This is what I'm talking about 

Makes them worth so much more


----------



## WarPig2 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments and info recieved on this thread. Marty, as I said before, thanks for the info. I think we have a better understanding of each other now, and man you have got some fine dogs. Thanks to all and hope to see more of your dogs soon.

Alex


----------



## WarPig2 (Jan 28, 2009)

BedlamBully said:


> HAHA that is an awsome pic Marty....but I think you might have a GP addiction...really lol, and I can't believe they let you have a laptop in there.
> 
> WP he is a very good looking dog, Did you do anything with him? Weight pull, conformation, catch dog? Just curious.
> 
> Also we are not trying to bash anyones dog or put anyone down, its a well known fact that a lot of newbie pit owners pride their dogs on being Purple Ribbon and some think it is a title or some sort of award the dogs recieved, when it really means nothing. We are just making sure that the people that come to this board recieve the correct information about their dogs. I think UKC just uses it as a marketing tool, because honestly any registry could call their dogs something special after so many years of registration I just think they don't feel the need for foofy titles ( Again not bashing I have a PR dog too)


:goodpost: Thanks for that. I agree it is nothing more than paper, and that the true purple ribbon is tied to all our hearts, with the dogs leashed to the other end And also I understand the need for info. Sorry for my hasty remarks, and hopefully I can gain more from this than I thought. I know where my place is, lol, so I will keep my tongue simmered!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Cute dog! Welcome to the forum. Stick around. Post more and enjoy.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Alex I never meant to hurt your feeling's man, i'm not against anyones dogs and never meant to hurt your feeling's all it is is about the breed


----------



## WarPig2 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Marty. And man you got some awesome dogs!!!! Anybody who disagrees is a blind fool. Thanks again. And your right it is all for the breed!!!


----------



## hounddog73 (Jan 16, 2009)

looks like am mans dog love it


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Charley didn't get no "PR" on her ped.
Guess some idiot decided to breed to a TNT Bitch 3 gens back


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

Marty said:


> Just to let you know PR bred means this and this only...
> 
> In the early part of the 1930s, U.K.C. registered and trademarked with the United States Department of Commerce the Purple Ribbon Pedigree. This pedigree is only offered by the United Kennel Club, Inc., and is the mark of the United Kennel Club purebred dog. The Purple Ribbon designation is awarded to eligible dogs at birth by the United Kennel Club and is signified in all U.K.C. records by the letters 'PR' appearing before the dog's name.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## WarPig2 (Jan 28, 2009)

GnarlyBlue said:


> Charley didn't get no "PR" on her ped.
> Guess some idiot decided to breed to a TNT Bitch 3 gens back


Doesnt matter if she is PR or not to me or you. That is one gorgeous dog you got no matter what the paper says.


----------



## ndnprncs16 (Dec 10, 2008)

HE'S GORGEOUS!!


----------

